# Cureing rough cut pine, need help! Thanks



## 10sne1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Rough cut pine, need help cureing? Need help
I and my wife have a problem. We have worked hard wiring and insulating and A/C a shed to make as a hunt shack. We picked up 80 pieces of rough cut pine from a mill, to panel the inside of the shed. But the pine was a bit moldy, the lumber yard said to brush off mold then bleach. We did this yesterday. Dried in the sun And was able to instal 3 of the four walls with pine. We realized it was to rain today so we stored the unused pine in the shed last night. This morning the mold was back on the unused boards. Not happy we called the mill, they told us the lumber was not able to be installed as it was too green. The mill knew we were going to install ASAP. So! 
We have now removed all our work and resprayed top and bottom of each board and stacked under our carport with stickers at each end and middle.
We are tired, very tired and hope the pine will be OK to work with in a few months? Thank you for any thoughts? Will the wood be usable or are we wasting more time waiting for it to cure? Thanks for your help.
Feel free to e-mail me. Grasslands10spro@msn.com
Tomm from central Florida. Building in Central Georgia


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

Bleach contains water which will regrow the mold.  Great for clothes but sucks for mold.  Use a borate product.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Aug 1, 2013)

First things first. 

Before you can remove all the mold, the lumber has to dry completely. Depending on moisture content, that could take a few weeks, or months. 

After the lumber dries, then bleach or borate will remove the mold and naturally, you'll have to let it dry again to remove the water. That shouldn't take more than a few days at that point.

I have used wire brushes - both hand and wire wheels on a drill - to clean up rough cut lumber. Leaves the saw cuts in tack without harming the effect you're looking.


----------



## littlewolf (Aug 1, 2013)

You can get a moisture meter or even better, borrow one from the mill that sold you wood that wasn't dry.  If you can put the wood in the shed and leave the AC running, it will dry much faster. That is what I did with my floor boards (we cut them ourselves but had the mill plane them and tongue & groove them). The wood that went elsewhere was dried outside for 3-4 months. I think it was Oct to Feb.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 1, 2013)

It's also recommended to paint the end grain of each board.  The ends dry faster than the rest of the board causing it to split.


----------



## Cabin creek man (Aug 2, 2013)

You can speed up the drying useing an oscalating fan as well but you also run a slightly higher risk of check and cracking. I would think a moisture content of 15 to 18 percent would be ok to use if your going to have a backing on the walls behind it. Most people use black roofing felt. Another trick would be to stack it on a trailer so in good hot dry weather you can hook up and pull it to a asphalt parking lot where temps will be in the range of a dry kiln. One more thing you should restack at least once while your drying moving the top  wood to the bottom and bottom to the top this also changes where the stack sticks are and lets the wood under them get air and sunlight as well. Good luck  the mold will go away soon as the wood is dry.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 2, 2013)

Not sure what fasteners you used on the walls already up, but I'd use screws! And don't skimp on em either! The mold can be dealt with when the boards have completely dried.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 2, 2013)

I got some old pine barnwood last year and before I
had time to use it, it got wet and developed some mold....
I put it in direct sunlight, washed it with tri-sodium phosphate
and soap solution, brushed with a broom, rinsed and let it dry...
I did use a big air handler to speed the drying process.....
Some of it is now an 8' farm table in our kitchen......

Your green pine may warp/check if you dry it to fast in the sun......

I would use the above process to get rid of surface mold, let
it air dry for a few days and install.......Fans or AC in your cabin
will pull moisture out of the wood after it is installed.......Once
installed, and solid it will not warp.....


----------



## 10sne1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Been 2 1/2 months drying. Just got a report the wood cuts dry thru the middle with dry saw dust shavings! NO warping, splitting or curves. 
Straight and flat! Though it is stained with black mold spots and dirty. So how to clean? We rather not wet or add moisture. Then re-install and may wish to shellac, how to do this? Thanks for the support and advise. Tomm


----------

